# Unconventional Marriages:



## vagabond719r (Mar 8, 2011)

Legally ordained through the Church of the SubGenius/ ULC, I will marry you, bury you, or absolve you of all wrong doings. All for the simple price of smoking me out. Praise Bob!


----------

